# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Hello... and when is the next PACCIN Conference?

## Luna

Hello everyone!  My name is Justin, and I am an Exhibitions Preparator for the Ohio State University Libraries.  My former museum colleagues pointed me in the direction of this site -  it has proven to be an excellent resource!

I am wondering when and where the next PACCIN Conference will be?  I would love the opportunity to meet collections professionals from other parts of the country.

Keep doing good work.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Justin, Sorry for the delay in getting back to you on this. PACCIN is going through an exciting restructuring right now and working out the details is gumming up the works. I will get a response for you shortly. I am glad your colleagues put you in touch! I hope to meet you in person at the next conference.
Best, 
ashley

----------

